
First-Mover Advantage Is About Compound Interest, Not Market Share - karjaluoto
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/05/first-mover-advantage-about-compound-interest-not-market-share.php
======
noaharc
First-mover advantage is about network effects, not compound interest.

~~~
lsc
so are network effects a little like compound interest on marketing?

------
medianama
First mover advantage doesn't mean much unless there is a strong network
effect at play...

~~~
_pius
I think the argument is that the point of first mover advantage is customer
development more so than the network effect.

------
lsc
compound interest on knowledge. heh. I like it. it seems like it would
especially apply when you were using a new technology; something for which you
couldn't just pay money to get people with more experience.

